# Old Record No 6 plane rough value?



## Caydel (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a chance to get my hands on an old Record No. 6 plane made in England. From the pics, it looks like a wartime model with the Chromium finish instead of the nickel plated finish on the lever cap. There's a bit of red rust that I can see, but it doesn't look too badly pitted.

Not really interested in reselling; I more have an eye on it to clean it up and use it myself, however, I know some of these old planes can have some value, and I am curious for curiosity's sake.

So, anyone care to give a rough value for it?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't see nearly as many Records as I do Baileys, but I'd say around $45 to 50. The Wartime planes are nice because they have the thick castings. Does this have the "stay set" chipbreaker? And does the lever cap have the screw or the traditional Bailey style? Just curious.

Edit-of course my guess is completely sight unseen and being less familiar with Records than Stanleys.


----------



## Caydel (Mar 19, 2012)

re: your edit - yes, I realize any info I get here is at best a SWAG (scientific wild ass guess) since I haven't provided any pictures 

As far as I know, this is just the plain old No. 6, without the Stay Set chipbreaker or corrugated base.


----------



## Caydel (Mar 19, 2012)

Updating with further info from http://www.recordhandplanes.com/dating.html

1. It has the first (flat top) profile on the cutting iron and chip breaker which dates it to the mid-'50s at the latest.

2. It appears to have the Chromium finish, which puts it at 1940 at the earliest.

I'm not really sure what you mean by the lever cap having a screw or 'Bailey Style'. I'm not that familiar with Bailey planes, but it has a screw sitting in a keyhole type cut in the lever cap.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My guess is roughly in line with Brandon's…..$40-$60, more in really good condition, less in really poor condition. I've got an older Record 06 that I like a lot. Good luck, and please followup with pics.


----------



## Caydel (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok. It's $15 to pick this old girl up, so sounds like it's worth doing.

Edit: Wow - I love the activity level on this forum. It moves miles quicker than other ones I enjoy. On the flipside, I don't think I can keep on top of everything posted


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

its well worth $15. Bring the girl home and give her a new home.


----------

